

South Korean chemical plant spill labelled 'special disaster zone' - uvdiv
http://blogs.nature.com/news/2012/10/south-korean-chemical-plant-spill-labeled-special-disater-zone.html

======
uvdiv
According to the website of Hube Korea, the hydrofluoric acid was "LCD-grade",
presumably used for LCD manufacturing.

<http://www.hube.co.kr/> (Flash website)

<http://imgur.com/lDeRS> (screen capture)

Both Samsung and LG Display have manufacturing plants here.

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gumi,_South_Korea>

It happened when a guy connecting a hose to tanker slipped.

[http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/nation/2012/10/113_1219...](http://www.koreatimes.co.kr/www/news/nation/2012/10/113_121961.html)

